# Topics > Space >  Audi Mission to the Moon, Audi Lunar Quattro, rover, Audi AG, Ingolstadt, Germany

## Airicist

Contributors:

Audi AG

Part Time Scientists GmbH

Google Lunar XPRIZE (GLXP) (Moon 2.0)

Playlist "Audi Mission to the Moon"

----------


## Airicist

Rover History

Uploaded on Sep 12, 2011




> Since the first rover in 2009, a relatively short time has passed, yet countless amounts of time and material -- largely donated -- have made these rovers possible. Our new video is a chronicle of these efforts and gives a glimpse of the near future. And, of course, it's also awesome ...

----------


## Airicist

PTS final series of Milestone Tests on Tenerife

Published on Jan 27, 2015




> What looks like an excuse to get some company paid vacation time is in reality the last test in a long series of tests for our milestone prizes. The objective of the tests taken at the Teide mountain was to capture a so called mooncast. This moon-cast includes recording HD and live-stream video after the landing, as well as taking a very high-resolution Panorama.

----------


## Airicist

Audi’s amazing robotic moon rover at the Detroit Auto Show

Published on Jan 10, 2016




> With Audi’s help, a team of scientists is going after the moon with an all-new rover design — and it could launch next year.

----------


## Airicist

Alien Covenant behind the scenes: a closer look at its new robot

Published on May 10, 2017




> We get an behind the scenes look at the Audi Lunar Quattro, the new rover robot in Ridley Scott's latest instalment in the Alien series.

----------


## Airicist

Audi Mission to the Moon: Audi Apollo

Published on Dec 11, 2017




> 45 years ago, the last step on the moon was made. Time to continue the journey and discover more hidden tracks on our closest neighbor in the solar system.

----------

